# Glove brand



## RHudon (Jan 1, 2017)

Whether you use them all the time or not, gloves are definitely an essential item for the tool bag. I personally only use gloves for certain tasks, especially ones where there's a high chance for knocking my knuckles or slicing my hands, like dealing with OSB, solid-surface, or sorting through a big stack of pallets. Recently however, I've been doing a lot of sanding, as I've taken over the veneering in my shop. While I would typically not wear gloves for using a palm sander, my carpal is starting to flair up, so I've been researching various gloves with fatigue-resist or vibration reduction, in hopes that I can reduce HAVS and Carpal-Tunnel. 
That being said, rather than carrying around a variety of gloves, I'm trying to lock down a single pair that offers impact-resist, cut-resist, fatigue-resist, yet still remain dexterous and breathable. I think I've settled on HexArmor, but wanted to get some opinions from you all. Specifically, I'm looking at the Rig Lizard 2090 "Thin Lizzies," as they seem to be a great hybrid glove. https://www.hexarmor.com/products/rig-lizard-2090
And I don't necessarily just want to hear about HexArmor, really I'd like to hear about all your experiences, and if anyone has had luck with vibration resistance or anything along those lines. Being a professionally trained artist, whose focus is in drawing, I'm trying to prolong the life of my hands, while still being able to stick in woodworking full-time. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Not the answer you wanted but I've used these braces at night per my doctors suggestion ( it sounded quacky but it helps) and I've had less trouble during the day.
http://www.braceability.com/carpal-...gle_shopping&gclid=CO_tzOXQodECFQUOaQodh8sArg
I never think to wear them during the day but you could....yeah vibration ..push lawn mower, atv, motorcycle , jeez even the steering wheel on my SUV will set me off at times.
I have never found any gloves that helped all that much.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I wear gloves mostly during the winter for warmth but take them off if I'm going to run machinery. There is just too much risk of a machine grabbing anything cloth. For that reason most of the time I just end up wearing gloves to unload lumber.


----------



## CDP (Dec 21, 2016)

As Steve said gloves are good for certain situations but can be more harmful in other situations.Gloves are good for carry stock around to prevent splinters and minor cuts, cut resistant gloves are good for cutting with utility knives. If you watch some YouTube videos you will see some turners wearing gloves with the tips of the fingers cut off to help the glove from getting caught in the lathe and pulling your hand in. I personally would not wear gloves on any powered saw because you're just asking for trouble. I would get impact gloves for your sanders and impact drivers and devise a way to keep those gloves with those tools.

I don't know where you have been looking for gloves but a resource for impact gloves is automotive places that sell to mechanics. Mechanics use them when using air impact guns changing tires and other air tools. I believe Dewalt also makes impact gloves.

To give you a direct answer to your question I don't see the gloves that you are looking at as an all around glove that you are looking for because you would have to cut the finger tips off probably to the middle knucle and now you are exposing your fingers to splinters from carrying wood and sheet goods.


----------



## RHudon (Jan 1, 2017)

Tree Hugger said:


> Not the answer you wanted but I've used these braces at night per my doctors suggestion ( it sounded quacky but it helps) and I've had less trouble during the day.
> http://www.braceability.com/carpal-...gle_shopping&gclid=CO_tzOXQodECFQUOaQodh8sArg
> I never think to wear them during the day but you could....yeah vibration ..push lawn mower, atv, motorcycle , jeez even the steering wheel on my SUV will set me off at times.
> I have never found any gloves that helped all that much.


Thanks for the suggestion, I've actually recently picked myself up some compression gloves, and they've been working great to keep the tingling and cramping in check, while at work. I've been thinking about getting braces for at night, and I think I'll be taking a look at the link you gave me. Can't be too careful with carpal maintenance.


----------



## RHudon (Jan 1, 2017)

As for Steve and CDP, I totally appreciate where you're coming from. I personally won't be using them for power tools or anything, I was more considering them for all the heavy lifting, cutting, and sanding, but prefer bare hands on high powered cutting equipment. The gloves I linked are impact ready, so hopefully those will help with what you're talking about CDP, I just didn't want to go with Mechanix, as all the reviews are prett eh, as far as longevity. I'm brutal with my gloves when I'm using them, so I need a well built pair. 
Really appreciate all the input everyone!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wells Lamont gloves are good. My grandfather was an iron worker and all he ever wore were Mule Hide gloves. Don't know if they are still made.


----------

